

Companies Are Hiring Autistic Workers to Boost the Bottom Line - wikiburner
http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox/2014/03/28/autism_at_work_companies_like_sap_and_freddie_mac_are_hiring_people_with.html

======
mjklin
Reminds me of um...

[http://www.theonion.com/articles/developmentally-disabled-
bu...](http://www.theonion.com/articles/developmentally-disabled-burger-king-
employee-only,462/)

